# أريد جوابا



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أول سؤال أود طرحه و هو عن الله
بما ان الله هو أساس الوجود و هو الخالق
هل اله المسيحين يختلف عن اله باقي البشر ؟
طبعا انا أسأل عن رأي المسيحية في هذا


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*هو اله واحد يا اختى الحبيبة *
*وهو ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*مفيش غيرو*
*يمكنك مرجعة هذة الروابط الخاصة بى وتتكلم*
*عن الالة وعن الديانة المسييحية*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163371*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177160*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162831*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174648*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163373*
*اظن هذة الروابط بها العديد من اسئلتك من فضلك راجعيها واحنا تحت امرك*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

يعني يسوع المسيح هو الرب الواحد
فماذا عن الله الذي خلق المسيح؟
أليس هو اله كل البشر بما فيهم المسيح نفسه؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*المسيح هو الله يا اختى الحبيب
عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى جسد
لكى يخلصنا من الجحيم الابدية ونعيش معاة فى فرودس النعيم
راجعى الروابط التى فى الاعلى سوف تجيدين ردك على 
سؤالك برضو


*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد .*
*فالله خلق لنفسه جسداً بشرياً واتحد به فكان بذلك التجسد .*
*فالمسيح ليس إنساناً تم تأليهه بل العكس ، الله قرر التجسد فاحد بالطبيعة البشرية (للمسيح) التي خلقها منذ الخلية الأولى .*


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

لي طلب من فضلكم
هل من الممكن ان أكمل الحوار مع الاخ سمير الشاعر فقط؟
كي لا تتشعب عليا الاجابات


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> لي طلب من فضلكم
> هل من الممكن ان أكمل الحوار مع الاخ سمير الشاعر فقط؟
> كي لا تتشعب عليا الاجابات


*باعتبار ما في غيري رد معناها الكلام الي :t17:*
*خلص مو مشكلة حاضر .*
*الرب يباركك ويسكن قلبك :new5:*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*اكملى يا اختى معاكى كملى
لقد جبتك اجابة كاملة واعطيتك روابط تخص المسيح
الالة المتجسد فى صورة انسان
*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *باعتبار ما في غيري رد معناها الكلام الي :t17:*
> *خلص مو مشكلة حاضر .*
> *الرب يباركك ويسكن قلبك :new5:*



أخي من فضلك لا تفهم كلامي بالغلط
لقد وضحت كلامي جيدا 
فانا لا أريد ان تتشعب عليا الجابات
و اسفة اذا اخطأت بحقك


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اكملى يا اختى معاكى كملى
> لقد جبتك اجابة كاملة واعطيتك روابط تخص المسيح
> الالة المتجسد فى صورة انسان
> *​


اه لقد دخلت بعض الروابط و قرات كلامك 
أخي الفاضل كان من الممكن عليا أن أدخل النت و أقرأ ما اشاء لكنني وددت ان اناقش شخصا بسؤال و جواب


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد 
فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟
لماذ لم يخلق الله المسيح قبل خلق الخليقة؟
هذا ان اعتبرنا المسيح مخلوقا لأانه ولد من امراة ولادة طبيعية


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اه لقد دخلت بعض الروابط و قرات كلامك
> أخي الفاضل كان من الممكن عليا أن أدخل النت و أقرأ ما اشاء لكنني وددت ان اناقش شخصا بسؤال و جواب


*ربنا يباركك
ويحافظك ويفتح قلبك اكتر واكتر لمعرفة الحق
يسوع المسيح يفتح قلبك ويسكن بداخلو كى تعرفى 
من هو الالة الحقيقى الذى تجسد بصورة انسان
وصلب على الصليب وقام من بين الاموات  عشانك وعشان يحررك من كل خطية وتعيش معاة فى فرودس النعيم
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد
> فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟
> لماذ لم يخلق الله المسيح قبل خلق الخليقة؟
> هذا ان اعتبرنا المسيح مخلوقا لأانه ولد من امراة ولادة طبيعية


*اختى الحبيب لكل سؤال فى موضوع حتى لا اتخلبط واجيبك على كل اسئلتك
*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ربنا يباركك
> ويحافظك ويفتح قلبك اكتر واكتر لمعرفة الحق
> يسوع المسيح يفتح قلبك ويسكن بداخلو كى تعرفى
> من هو الالة الحقيقى الذى تجسد بصورة انسان
> ...



أخي الفاضل كي لا تتشعب عليك الامور فأنا مسلمة و هدفي من هذا الحوار  هو النقاش.
امل ان لا يكون لديك أي مانع


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

و على فكرة فأنا أؤمن بالمسيح و أحبه و كذلك القديسة العذراء مريم.
على العموم هذا ليس موضوعنا
سوف أفصل أسئلتي: اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد
فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> أخي الفاضل كي لا تتشعب عليك الامور فأنا مسلمة و هدفي من هذا الحوار  هو النقاش.
> امل ان لا يكون لديك أي مانع


*لالالالالا
معنديش اى مانع انا تحت امرك فى اى شى
احنا هنا اخوات

لكن ملحوظة ادارة الموقع هنا عاملة قوانين لى هذا
القسم
وهو لكل موضوع سؤال واحد فقط عمتا فى انتظارك
*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد
فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد
> فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟


*راجعى هذة الرابط
عن الكلمة المتجسدة
خاص بى سؤالك
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...na/Tafseer-Engeel-Yohanna__01-Chapter-01.html

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*بعد إذنك حبيبي لا داعي للروابط لأن الأخت تريد الإجابات المباشرة وسنعطيها ذلك .*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بعد إذنك حبيبي لا داعي للروابط لأن الأخت تريد الإجابات المباشرة وسنعطيها ذلك .*


*اووووووووووووووكى هذا هو الرد على سؤالها
*​ *بالنسبة لهذا  السؤال فالإجابة بسيطة : الخليقة خلقها الله قبل زمن التجسد ، فالتجسد حدث  منذ قرابة الـ 2000 عام أما الخليقة فأقدم من ذلك بكثير ، ما المشكلة ؟؟
وفى انتظارك اختى الحبيبة
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

الاخت الكريمة اهلا بك 
احنا هنا فى منتدى كبير 
والكل بيدخل يشارك ويستفيد 
ما ينفعشى نعمل حوار ثنائى الا فى قسم المناظرات 
انا اقول لك هذا الكلام بنوع من المودة الاخوية 
كل الاعضاء من حقها تدخل وتشارك وترد على حضرتك 
ممكن ؟؟
مع احترام رغبتك فى عدم التشتيت عن اسئلتك 
ولكن بشرط الالتزام بموضوع واحد فقط 
حضرتك عايزة تسالى عن الله فى المسيحية 
اذا فليكن 
ولكن كل الاعضاء من حقهم التدخل فى الحوار 
وتقبلى مودتى​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> و على فكرة فأنا أؤمن بالمسيح و أحبه و كذلك القديسة العذراء مريم.
> على العموم هذا ليس موضوعنا
> سوف أفصل أسئلتي: اذا كان المسيح هو الله او بعبارة أصح هو الله المتجسد
> فماذا عن الخليقة قبل ميلاد المسيح ؟


*مين قال لحضرتك ان المسيح مخلوق ؟؟*

*  ومين قال لحضرتك انه ما كانشى مولود قبل التجسد والميلاد من القديسة مريم ؟؟ 		     		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				*
*ما الداعي لذلك ؟؟؟*
*إذا كان  التجسد من أجل شفاء الطبيعة البشرية التي أفسدتها الخطيئة ، ولأجل خلاص  النفوس ، فكيف يتم التجسد قبل الخطيئة أصلاً ؟؟؟ وما الداعي لذلك ؟؟*
*ويارب نمشى واحدة واحدة كى اجيبك وببركة اسم يسوع المسيح تحل فى الموضوع وتحل جواكى كى ترى النور الحقيقى نور المسيح
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*



مين قال لحضرتك ان المسيح مخلوق ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من ناحية الجسد مخلوق ، أما اللاهوت فغير مخلوق طبعاً*​​*



ومين قال لحضرتك انه ما كانشى مولود قبل التجسد والميلاد من القديسة مريم ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أيضاً الفكرة نفسها ، أن نميز بين أزلية الخالق ، وبين زمنية تجسده .*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

يا أخي 
حتى و ان كان موجودا من الأزل 
لكن الخلق في ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا يعرفونه
فبمن كانوا يؤمنون؟
أي بشكل اوضح لأي اله كان يدعو الأنبياء؟
على فكرة كل هذا هو سؤال واحد و ليس سؤالان


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *من ناحية الجسد مخلوق ، أما اللاهوت فغير مخلوق طبعاً*​​
> *أيضاً الفكرة نفسها ، أن نميز بين أزلية الخالق ، وبين زمنية تجسده .*​


*بص كدا بنائن عن ردك احب اقول لى اختى الحبيبة بصى كدا انتى دلوقتى بتسالى عن الله والمسييحية وهل المسيح هو الله وسالتى عن الخلقية طيب هريحك خالص جدااااااا
هذا رابط لى احد المواقع الخاص بالمسيح بة كل استلتك واستفرات اقرى فية كتير واى استفاسر اسئلى اوحانا تحت امرك فى اى شى
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?op...36:faqs&Itemid=140&comments=all&limitstart=50
*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 مايو 2012)

اعتقد الموضوع فيه خطا املائى فقط من سمير فى هذه العبارة 


> *ومين قال لحضرتك انه ما كانشى مولود قبل التجسد والميلاد من القديسة مريم ؟؟ *


 
اعتقد هو يقصد موجود وليس مولود 
هو يقصد الوجود الالهى بابسط الالفاظ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اعتقد الموضوع فيه خطا املائى فقط من سمير فى هذه العبارة
> 
> 
> اعتقد هو يقصد موجود وليس مولود
> هو يقصد الوجود الالهى بابسط الالفاظ​


*بالظبط كداااااااا
شكران لردك الجميل وعلى التعديل فعلان هو دا اللى انا اقصدو
*​


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

يا اخي سمير والله لحد الان لم يفهمني سوى الاخ  The Antiochian
و قد فهم و علم اني لا احب الروابط أو بالاحرى اطلب الاجابات المباشرة على أسئلتي.
اما اذا كان هذا يضايقك او يأخذ من وقتك لإانا اقدر ذلك و لا احملك فوق طاقتك.


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> يا أخي
> حتى و ان كان موجودا من الأزل
> لكن الخلق في ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا يعرفونه
> فبمن كانوا يؤمنون؟
> ...


*الله موجود منذ الأزل ، مما قبل التجسد بكثير ، والأنبياء دعوا الناس للإيمان بالله ، والأعمال البارة ، والعيش على رجاء قدوم المسيح .*


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

على العموم لم انتبه الى الوقت 
أقلكم تصبحو على خير 
و أرجو ان نكمل على هذا المنوال من الرقي في الحوار


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*إذا كان   التجسد من أجل شفاء الطبيعة البشرية التي أفسدتها الخطيئة ، ولأجل خلاص   النفوس ، فكيف يتم التجسد قبل الخطيئة أصلاً ؟؟؟ وما الداعي لذلك ؟؟*
*ويارب نمشى واحدة واحدة كى اجيبك وببركة اسم يسوع المسيح تحل فى الموضوع وتحل جواكى كى ترى النور الحقيقى نور المسيح*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> على العموم لم انتبه الى الوقت
> أقلكم تصبحو على خير
> و أرجو ان نكمل على هذا المنوال من الرقي في الحوار


*أختي الحبيب هذا إن دل ، فهو يدل على تشوقك للحديث واستمتاعك به ورغبتك بالمزيد وبمعرفة فكرنا والاطلاع عليه .*

*أهم ما فكر إلهنا الحي أن تستقبليه بعقلك وقلبك معاً ، فالفهم العقلي يفتقر للمعرفة العملية والخبرة الحقيقية ، وإلهنا لكونه حقيقي موجود حي ، فهو سيمنحك خبرة التعامل معه ، خبرة تذوق طيبته ، ستلمسينه وتشعرين به ، وهذا أهم من كل الفهم العقلي ، ولكن الفهم العقلي شرط أساسي للمحبة والرغبة في فتح القلب واستقبال حرارة الروح القدس فيه .*


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيب هذا إن دل ، فهو يدل على تشوقك للحديث واستمتاعك به ورغبتك بالمزيد وبمعرفة فكرنا والاطلاع عليه .*
> 
> *أهم ما فكر إلهنا الحي أن تستقبليه بعقلك وقلبك معاً ، فالفهم العقلي يفتقر للمعرفة العملية والخبرة الحقيقية ، وإلهنا لكونه حقيقي موجود حي ، فهو سيمنحك خبرة التعامل معه ، خبرة تذوق طيبته ، ستلمسينه وتشعرين به ، وهذا أهم من كل الفهم العقلي ، ولكن الفهم العقلي شرط أساسي للمحبة والرغبة في فتح القلب واستقبال حرارة الروح القدس فيه .*


أخي الفاضل
هذا ان دل على شيء فانما يدل على الاحترام المتبادل بيننا
أي الاحترام للاخر على رغم اختلاف الأديان
تصبح على خير
تحياتي الخالصة...


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيب هذا إن دل ، فهو يدل على تشوقك للحديث واستمتاعك به ورغبتك بالمزيد وبمعرفة فكرنا والاطلاع عليه .*
> 
> *أهم ما فكر إلهنا الحي أن تستقبليه بعقلك وقلبك معاً ، فالفهم العقلي يفتقر للمعرفة العملية والخبرة الحقيقية ، وإلهنا لكونه حقيقي موجود حي ، فهو سيمنحك خبرة التعامل معه ، خبرة تذوق طيبته ، ستلمسينه وتشعرين به ، وهذا أهم من كل الفهم العقلي ، ولكن الفهم العقلي شرط أساسي للمحبة والرغبة في فتح القلب واستقبال حرارة الروح القدس فيه .*


*عندك حق صدقينى ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> يعني يسوع المسيح هو الرب الواحد
> فماذا عن الله الذي خلق المسيح؟
> أليس هو اله كل البشر بما فيهم المسيح نفسه؟



أنا مش عارفة ح تفهمينى و لا لأة 

بس ح أتكلم و ربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير

المسيح = منطق الاله = كلمة الله

أوكيه 

و بذلك هو الله

إزاى

فمثلا لكل إنسان منطقه ( تفكيره )

و إن لم يُخرج الانسان تفكيره الى خارج 
فسيصبح منعزل و لن يفهمه أحد

دائما تفكير الانسان يخرج فى شكل كلمة 

و بالرغم من أن التفكير يخرج من الانسان إلا أنا فى داخله أيضا

فَفِكر الانسان و منطقه = الانسان نفسه

و بما أن التفكير يخرج باستمرار من الانسان 
إذن هو مولود منه 
بدون أن ينفصل عنه

هذه هى فكرة أن المسيح مولود من الله

*إستنى إستنى

فيه حتة مهمة*

فكر الانسان و بالرغم من أنه يُعبر عن الانسان

إلا أن له طبيعة مختلفة 

يعنى الفكر لا يساوى الجسد و لا يساوى الروح فى الطبيعة

كل منهم له طبيعته

لكن طبيعة المسيح ( الكلمة = المنطق) هى هى نفس طبيعة الله و لم تختلف عنه 
و هى الطبيعة الألوهية

طيب أومال مين يسوع ؟؟؟

يسوع هو الكلمة المتجسد 

يعنى إيه؟

قبل وجود يسوع على الأرض

كان كلمة (منطق)  الله له طبيعة واحدة

لكن هذا المنطق تنازل عن إظهار طبيعته اللاهوتية و إتخذ لنفسه جسد و سكن هذا العالم

و أصبح منذ ذلك الحين له طبيعتان 
1- طبيعة لاهوتية
2-طبيعة ناسوتية ( إنسانية)

يعنى كلمة الله = منطق الله = المسيح ......موجود منذ الأزل
و لكن التجسد له بداية

أتمنى إنى أكون ساعدتك

و لو فيه أى سؤال 
أنا مستنية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2012)

*حبيبتى اهلا بك اولا--- اريد ان اقول لك شىء--*
*  هل لطفل صغير ان يفهم كيف تحبل والدته؟؟*
* فتكون اسئلته متعجبه-- من وضع الطفل فى بطن والدتى ؟؟هل فتح الله بطنها ووضعه و قفلها من جديد؟؟ هل و هل و هل اسئله تبدو استخفافيه-- و هذا فقط لجهله او لعدم نضج عقله و نموه الكافى ليستوعب المعلومه و يفهمها-- و لكن نفس هذا الطفل تجديه يفهم و يستوعب و قد يصبح طبيب مشهور ايضا--*
* مثله مثل الإمان--- الإمان ينمو بنمو معلوماتك--و قربك لربك فى صلاتك*
* إن احببتى ان تبحثى عن الحق -- عليكى القرائه و البحث و العوده و الاستفسار*
* و ادعوكى ان تبدائى بالارضيات-*

*يو 3 :12*
*ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات.*

* ابدائى بالارضيات--  اقبلى اولا كلام الرب اقرائى عنه و عن معجزاته و تعاليمه-- فكلامه ماء حى سيشبع عطشك للمعرفه- و صدقينى ساعتها لن تحتاجى لشخص منا ان يشرح لك ان المسيح هو الكلمه هو الله المتجسد--لإنه حى و سيسكن فيكى و سوف يعرفك بذاته إن طلبتى منه هذا لحق و اسرار-*

*  و اعلمى ان الله غير محدود و نحن فى الجسد محدودون  لنراه بجب ان يسكن روحه فى نطاق محدود حتى نقدر ان نراه و يعلمنا بنفسه--*
* ماذا يفعل المدرب او المعلم لتلميذه-- فهو يشرح يشرح و التلميذ يستمع و لكن ليفهم جيدا يجب ان ينذل المدرب او المعلم و يطبق كلامه عملى  بنفسه--*
* فهذا ما فعله خالقنا معنا لأنه يحبنا جميعا-- و لا يفرق بيننا--*
* فأنت خليقته حبيبتى اى يجبك مثل ما يحبنا *
* و هو العادل -- اى لن يدع لنا نحن البشر  ابدا الحق فى الكم على غيرنا--*
* لأن البشر مهما كان فهو غير عادل لأنه لا يحكم غير على الظاهر و لا يعلم الباطن غيره هو!*
*  يسلام الرب يملائك اختى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

*الرد على قصيدة إبن القيم الجوزية أعباد المسيح  لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (4 مايو 2012)

*أحب أن أسجل إعجابى بكل المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع ,  فجميعهم قد أجادوا الحوار  و أختيار الألفاظ بطريقة راقية.  *
*كما أتمنى أن لا تفهم العضوة المشاركة فقط بعقلها , بل أن تشعر أيضا بحرارة الكلمات بقلبها.*
* و من يدرى,    فلعل أحدهم دق باب , فففتحته إحداهن ,  فيدخل من قلب داعى مدعو.   و لنصلى جميعا لمن دعى و من يدعو .  *
* و لن أعلق على المشاركة إحتراما لرعبة العضوة الفاضلة. و أشكر الجميع على هذه المشاركة. *


----------



## houhou (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الأخ سمير هناك عبارة لم افهم قصدك فيها و هي: مين قال لحضرتك ان المسيح مخلوق ؟؟

ومين قال لحضرتك انه ما كانشى مولود قبل التجسد والميلاد من القديسة مريم ؟؟ هذا كلامك
هل تقصد من هذا أنو المسيح لم يولد من مريم القديسة العذراء ام ماذا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 مايو 2012)

> هل تقصد من هذا أنو المسيح لم يولد من مريم القديسة العذراء ام ماذا؟


*لا يا أستاذة، المقصود ليس هذا...

المسيح هو إبن الله، وإبن الله موجود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، وهو مولود من الآب "قبل كل الدهور"، هنا المقصود بالميلاد...

أما الميلاد الآخر فهو ميلاد في حيز الزمن، من العذراء مريم، حين جاء الزمن المختار للتجسد..*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا يا أستاذة، المقصود ليس هذا...
> 
> المسيح هو إبن الله، وإبن الله موجود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، وهو مولود من الآب "قبل كل الدهور"، هنا المقصود بالميلاد...
> 
> أما الميلاد الآخر فهو ميلاد في حيز الزمن، من العذراء مريم، حين جاء الزمن المختار للتجسد..*


*بالظبط كدا كلامك مظبوط واحب اضيف شى بسيط جدا  يا اختى الحبيبة 
وهو المسيح مولود غير مخلوق لانة هو الالة المتجسد فى يسوع المسيح
لانة هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة حياة ابدية
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

*



لا يا أستاذة، المقصود ليس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هذا...*
> 
> *المسيح هو إبن الله، وإبن الله *
> *موجود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، وهو مولود من الآب *
> ...






*لتوضيح المقصود الجملة الزرقاء هي عن اللاهوت (الطبيعة الإلهية) الأزلي قبل كل الدهور .*
*أما الجملة الثانية فهي عن زمن تجسد اللاهوت بناسوت (الطبيعة الإنسانية) المسيح الذي عاش على الأرض قبل 2000 عام .*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> يا اخي سمير والله لحد الان لم يفهمني سوى الاخ  The Antiochian
> و قد فهم و علم اني لا احب الروابط أو بالاحرى اطلب الاجابات المباشرة على أسئلتي.
> اما اذا كان هذا يضايقك او يأخذ من وقتك لإانا اقدر ذلك و لا احملك فوق طاقتك.


*اووووووووووووك لو حابة تتناقشينى فى حوار ثنائى انا وانتى فقط مفيش مشكلة على الاقل عشان مش تتلخبطى فى الاجابات
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

الإجابات تتكامل ، وهذا شيئ مفيد

ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 مايو 2012)

الاخت الكريمة تحية لك مجددا
الخلط الناتج فى تفكيرك والذى اثار السؤال هو اعتقادك الخاطئ 
بان المسيح لم يكن موجودا قبل ان يتجسد 
وهذا الامر يجب توضيحه لك بشئ من البساطة 
المسيح هو الله الواحد الازلى الكائن قبل كل الدهور وقبل كل الخليقة 
وليس تجسد المسيح (اى ظهوره على الارض فى جسد انسانى بشرى ) هو البداية الوجوديه له 
بل هو وقت ظهوره لنا لنرى مجد الله فيه 
ولتوضيح الفكرة وتقريبها لذهنك الواعى اسوق لك مثالا بسيطا 
مثلا 
سؤال حضرتك هذا فى موضوع اريد جوابا 
كان فى عقلك قبل ان تكتبيه فى المنتدى هنا
 ويبدو انك تبحثين منذ فترة 
فهل حينما كتبتى استفسارك هنا هو فقط وقت وجود السؤال ؟؟
ان تجسد سؤالك فى المنتدى لا يعنى  انه لم يكن موجودا قبل ان تطرحى السؤال 
بل كان موجودا فى فكرك
وكان كائنا فى عقلك 
 
اتمنى ان اكن انرت ولو وميضا او شعاعا خافتا فى طريق بحثك الجاد عن الله 
تحياتى اختى ​


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

لانة هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة حياة ابدية
أليس من الظلم ان يقتل شخص مقابل خطايا الناس؟ و هل معنى هذا ان الانسان يخطيء كما يريد و لن يحاسبه الله على ذلك مقابل ان خطاياه مسحت بدم المسيح؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> لانة هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة حياة ابدية
> أليس من الظلم ان يقتل شخص مقابل خطايا الناس؟ و هل معنى هذا ان الانسان يخطيء كما يريد و لن يحاسبه الله على ذلك مقابل ان خطاياه مسحت بدم المسيح؟


مبدئيا هل اقتنعتى بالجواب الاول حتى لا نتشتت فى المواضيع ؟؟


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

قلت لكم من قبل انني هنا للنقاش و ليس لأن يقنع احدنا الاخر فهذا ليس موضوعنا
على العموم هل من جواب على سؤالي؟


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

فلو لاحظت فان الاسئلة متسلسلة و ليس فيها تشعب فانا اسأل بناء على اجاباتكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> لانة هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن بة بل تكون لة حياة ابدية
> أليس من الظلم ان يقتل شخص مقابل خطايا الناس؟ و هل معنى هذا ان الانسان يخطيء كما يريد و لن يحاسبه الله على ذلك مقابل ان خطاياه مسحت بدم المسيح؟


*الأخت الفاضله فداء الله للإنسان المقدم على الصليب يمثل كامل العدل الإلهى بل إن قمة الظلم فى المغفرة دون تقاضى العدل الإلهى حقه .
هل نتفق على هذه النقطة مبدئيا؟*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

لم اجد جوابا على سؤالي
هل من العدل ان اخطيء انا و ينال الاخر الجزاء؟
هل يقتل اخر مقابل رشوة شخص و شخص قاتل و اخر زاني و اخر كاذب و اخر و اخر .................؟
هل هذا من العدل؟
اذن أفهم من هذا ان الانسان الخاظيء و الذائع لله سواء لأن المسيح افتدى كل البشر


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

لم اجد جوابا على سؤالي
هل من العدل ان اخطيء انا و ينال الاخر الجزاء؟
هل يقتل اخر مقابل رشوة شخص و شخص قاتل و اخر زاني و اخر كاذب و اخر و اخر .................؟
هل هذا من العدل؟
اذن أفهم من هذا ان الانسان الخاطيء و الطائع لله سواء لأن المسيح افتدى كل البشر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

> هل من العدل ان اخطيء انا و ينال الاخر الجزاء؟


* السؤال يعتمد على شخصية الفادى هل الفادى مجرد انسان مثلى يخطئ ويصيب أم هو الله المتجسد ؟
والسؤال يعتمد على شق آخر هل تستطيع اعمالى ان تغير الحكم الالهى وان توفى العدل الإلهى حقه ؟
منتظر إجابه حتى ندخل فى موضوع لماذا كان الفداء الالهى للإنسان ضرورة حتميه؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2012)

*



			لم اجد جوابا على سؤالي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخت العزيزة، ما تفعليه ليس حوارا ولا يصلح أن يكون حوارا، لكي نشرح لك شيء لابد أن نبسطه لكِ، وبالتالي يتم كتابته لكي على أجزاء، لكي نشرح ببساطة، وبالتالي لكي تتجاوبي معنا لابد ان تخبرينا هل كل جزء من هذه الأجزاء قد تم فهمها حتى نبني عليها الجزء الآخر أم لا، لأنه من غير المنطقي ولا من غير الطبيعي ولا المعقول ولا من الأدب، ان نستمر في الكلام والشرح ثم نتفاجيء بسؤال يكون سببه هو عدم فهم خطوة سابقة لهذا الشرح، ولو كنتي فهمتيها لما سألتي السؤال، لهذا نحن نسألك، أما ان تسألي ولا تردي على أسئلتنا فهذا غير مسموح به، فهذا حوار، وليس إستجواب في نقطة شرطة!!

أرجو تفهم الوضع..




			لم اجد جوابا على سؤالي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الإجابة تأتي تباعا، كيف نشرح لك الخطوة 2 مادمنا لا نعرف هل فهمتي الخطوة 1 أم لا؟




			هل من العدل ان اخطيء انا و ينال الاخر الجزاء؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال هذا؟

من العدل أني عندما أخطيء، ويتقدم شخص للموت بدل عني بإرادته الكاملة أن يموت، (بالطبع لن تفهمي هذا الكلام، لماذا؟ لانك لم تفهمي الكلام السابق نتيجة أسلوب حوارك)
*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا على ردك


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

حقيقة لم انتظر هذا النوع من الرد


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

لقد اخبتكم من قبل اني مسلمة و لست هنا لأبحث 
لكن كان عندي مجموعة من الاسئلة وددت ان أناقشها 
فاذا كان هذا ليس من حقي فيمكن اخباري بذلك و سوف أتفهم هذا


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2012)

*



			لقد اخبتكم من قبل اني مسلمة و لست هنا لأبحث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام لا قيمة له في الرد على كلامي، أمامك خيار واحد وليس أكثر، لم نقل لك أن تؤمني لتقولي هذا الكلام، قلنا أنه لكي نقيم حوارا لابد من تجاوب الطرف الآخر مع الطرف الأول فيما يكتبه ليعرف هل فهمه أم لم يفهمه فيزيد الإيضاح، أنتي لا تقولي لنا هل فهمتي أم لا، وتريدينا ان نستكمل الكلام، فكيف نستكمل إلى الخطوة 2 وانتي لم تفهمي الخطوة 1؟

هل هذا منطق!




			لكن كان عندي مجموعة من الاسئلة وددت ان أناقشها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لكي نناقشها سنجيبك، ولكي نجيبك سنشرح الامر على مراجل لتفهميه، ولكي نشرحه على مراحل لابد ان تخبرينا أن المرحلة 1 تم فهمها لننتقل إلى المرحلة 2 ثم تقولي لنا انكي فهمتي المرحلة 2 لننتقل إلى 3 وهكذا

نحن لا نسألك عن الإيمان بهذا الكلام، لا، نسألك عن فهمه فقط هنا في الموضوع لكي نستمر في الكتابة..




			فاذا كان هذا ليس من حقي فيمكن اخباري بذلك و سوف أتفهم هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع ليس من حقك أن تهينينا.. لن اكرر هذا الكلام لمرة أخرى، إما ان تحترمي من يقوم بالحوار معكي أو انكي لا تحترميه وبالتالي لن يضيع أحد الوقت معك في شرح الخطوة 2 وانتي لم تخبرينا بفهم الخطوة 1.. أظن ان كلامي واضح وأتمنى ان يكون مفهوم!


*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

لماذا هذا الاسلوب الجارح؟
هل قللت من احترامي مع أحدكم؟
انت من يهينني بكلامك هذا
على العموم شكرا على كل شيء.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2012)

*



			لماذا هذا الاسلوب الجارح؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد أسلوب جارح، هذا نظام وإحترام منك لمحاورك، فكيف يطلب منك ان تخبريه بان ما كتبه تم فهمه ولا تردي عليه؟
هل هذا أسلوب جارح له أم لكي؟




			هل قللت من احترامي مع أحدكم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ، بعدم الرد على إستفهامنا منك بهل فهمتي ما قلناه أم لا..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مايو 2012)

*على العموم، إن أراد احد الإخوة الإستمرار معك في هذا الأسلوب فله بالطبع كل الحرية في ذلك..
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> لقد اخبتكم من قبل اني مسلمة و* لست هنا لأبحث *
> لكن كان عندي مجموعة من الاسئلة وددت ان أناقشها
> فاذا كان هذا ليس من حقي فيمكن اخباري بذلك و سوف أتفهم هذا



*لو لم يكن هدفك من أسئلتك هو البحث ، لما سألتى أصلاً

بلا شك أنكِ تريدين البحث

ولكنك تريدين إجابات توافق رغبتك ، ولذلك تتجنبين كل ما عداها

هى مرحلة البحث الخائف 

فتشجعى وإبحثى بكل حرية 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

*وبالنسبة لمبدأ أن يفتدى شخصٌ شخصاً آخراً ، بدافع محبته له وبكامل إرادته 

أفليس عندكم أنكم تقولون : أفديك بدمى يارسول الله

بل وفى تراثكم من قال : بأبى وأمى يارسول الله ، وهو الأمر القبيح ، إذ لا يحق لأحد أن يفتدى آخر إلاَّ بنفسه هو فقط

فإن كنتم تقبلون بفداء شخص لشخص 
بل وتتغاضون عن الفداء القبيح  

فلماذا تعترضين على الفداء المقدس !!!

*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

مقارنة ليست في محلها
أنا لم اود الخوض في هذا
بل قصدت اذن مالفرق بين الشخص الذي يعيش طول حياته على الطريق المستقبم و الشخص الخاطيء والعاصي لأوامر الله بما ان الاثنان نالا الخلاص؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> مقارنة ليست في محلها
> أنا لم اود الخوض في هذا
> بل قصدت اذن مالفرق بين الشخص الذي يعيش طول حياته على الطريق المستقبم و الشخص الخاطيء والعاصي لأوامر الله بما ان الاثنان نالا الخلاص؟


*هل قال لكى أحد منا أن الخاطئ الذى لايتوب سيذهب إلى النعيم الأبدى.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> مقارنة ليست في محلها
> أنا لم اود الخوض في هذا
> بل قصدت اذن مالفرق بين الشخص الذي يعيش طول حياته على الطريق المستقبم و الشخص الخاطيء والعاصي لأوامر الله بما ان الاثنان نالا الخلاص؟


*
أولاً : ليس عندنا موضوع ميزان الحسنات والسيئات

بل عندنا شيئ آخر ، هو فحص الله للقلب من داخل

فقد يعيش إنسان فى الخطية زماناً طويلاً ، ثم يتوب توبة عظيمة جداً ، ويحفظ وصايا الله بعزم وقوة شديدين جداً جداً ، ويقاوم ضد الخطية حتى الدم ، أى حتى لو مات 

فهذا الشخص ، قد يكون فى نظر الله إلى قلبه ، أفضل من إنسان آخر عاش طول حياته على نظام : نص نص 

مع أنه فى نظر الذين عرفوا سيرته السابقة ، قد لا يساوى شيئاً

++ الله يفحص القلب ويعرف جيداً كيف يحكم بالعدل 

وليس بحكاية ميزان قد يطوب وقد لا يطوب ، بحسب الكميات 

+++ ثانياً : مكتوب : نجم يمتاز عن نجم فى المجد 

ففى الفرح السماوى الأبدى ، توجد مستويات بين القديسين 

كلهم فى فرح ، وكلهم فى مجد ، وكلهم بقرب ربنا ، ولكن يوجد فرق فى حجم الفرح وفى مدى القرب من ربنا ، الذى هو مصدر الفرح

*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

أعلم ان الله ينظر الى القلوب و ليس الى الظاهر فممكن ان يكون الشخص في الظاهر مطيعا و هو انسان سيء.
فعندنا كذلك :إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَى صُوَرِكُمْ وَأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَأَعْمَالِكُمْ. أي ان الله ينظر الى الباطن و جمال الباطن و صدق الشخص مع الله. و ذلك ما تصدقه الافعال و الطاعات و الامتثال لاوامر الله. 
أما قولك الاخ مكرم : فقد يعيش إنسان فى الخطية زماناً طويلاً ، ثم يتوب توبة عظيمة جداً ، ويحفظ وصايا الله بعزم وقوة شديدين جداً جداً ، ويقاوم ضد الخطية حتى الدم ، أى حتى لو مات

فهذا الشخص ، قد يكون فى نظر الله إلى قلبه ، أفضل من إنسان آخر عاش طول حياته على نظام : نص نص 
معك حق في هذا و هذا ما نسميه عندنا حسن الخاتمة أي: ان الشخص يكون بعيدا عن الله طول حياته لكنه من الداخل شخص جيد فان الله لن يتركه على الظلال و بذلك ينير قلب ذلك الشخص للتوبة الصادقة و القوية و يكون من المقربين الى الله.
أما ان يكون فقط ممن يتظاهرون بالطاعة و قلبه و باطنه عكس ذلك فذلك منافق.
اما عن الاخ سمعان فالحمد لله وصلنا الى نقطة مشتركة بيني و بينك و بين الاخ مكرم و سؤالي: ما الفرق عندكم بين التوبة من الشخص و بين الخلاص الذي هو للناس كافة؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

> ما الفرق عندكم بين التوبة من الشخص و بين الخلاص الذي هو للناس كافة؟


*التوبه تقبل على أساس إستحقاقات دم المسيح بمعنى انه لكى تقبل التوبه يجب أن ينال يوفى العدل الإلهى حقه وبالتالى لاتقبل الا توبة من يؤمن بعمل السيد المسيح له المجد الكفارى عنه.*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

كيف يعني من يؤمن بعمل السيد المسيح؟


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

اظنك لم تفهم قصدي 
ما الفرق بين التوبة و بين الخلاص؟
هل تقصد ان الشخص لن ينال الخلاص الا اذا تاب؟
هذا ان لم يزعجك سؤالي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اظنك لم تفهم قصدي
> ما الفرق بين التوبة و بين الخلاص؟
> هل تقصد ان الشخص لن ينال الخلاص الا اذا تاب؟
> هذا ان لم يزعجك سؤالي


*نعم الشخص لاتغفر له خطاياه حتى وإن تاب إن لم يكن مؤمنا بعمل رب المجد يسوع الكفارى عنه حينها فقط تقبل توبته وتمحى خطاياه السالفه.*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

اوكي
و هل المسيح الان عند الله؟
و من يغفر الخطايا ؟ المسيح ام الله ؟ أعلم أنك سوف تقول لي ان المسيح هو نفسه الله المتجسد .
لكن انتم تسمونه الابن و الاب فمن منهما يسير الكون و يغفر الخطايا؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اوكي
> و هل المسيح الان عند الله؟
> و من يغفر الخطايا ؟ المسيح ام الله ؟ أعلم أنك سوف تقول لي ان المسيح هو نفسه الله المتجسد .
> لكن انتم تسمونه الابن و الاب فمن منهما يسير الكون و يغفر الخطايا؟


*الخطايا كما أجبتى بنفسك ليس فى سلطان أحد مغفرتها إلا الله وحده ومن المعروف يقينا اننا لانجزئ الله فالله ليس ثلاثة آلهه حتى نقول من يغفر الخطايا هل هو الإله الأول أو الثانى أو الثالث لكنه إله واحد هو مصدر كل الوجود تجسد لنا فى ملئ الزمان فى شخص المسيح فقلنا انه ابن الله التى معناها بعيد كليا عن الولاده الجسديه انما للدلالة فقط على وحدة الجوهر للابن مع الآب فهو لاهوت واحد أى إله واحد.*


----------



## houhou (5 مايو 2012)

طيب فهمت من كلامك أنكم تؤمنون باله واحد
لكن ما الحاجة من الاول لأن يتجسد الله ؟ انا فهمت مما سبق انه لكي يتناسب ذلك مع طبيعة الانسان . هل انا محقة؟
و اذا كان كذلك فلماذا لم يكن ذلك التجسد من أول ما خلق الله البشرية ؟ ربما تقول لي حدث ذلك بعد ان كثرت خطايا الانسان. أليس هذا الزمان الذي نحن فيه احق بوجود الله المتجسد معنا فكما تعلمون زماننا هذا مليء جدا بالخطابا اكثر من اي وقت مضى؟
على فكرة هذا سؤال واحد متجزيء  و ليس عدة أسئلة كي لا تقولو خالفتي القوانين.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> اظنك لم تفهم قصدي
> ما الفرق بين التوبة و بين الخلاص؟
> هل تقصد ان الشخص لن ينال الخلاص الا اذا تاب؟
> هذا ان لم يزعجك سؤالي


*
فقط أؤكد على ما قاله أخى سمعان

بأن التوبة لازمة للمؤمن ، وبدونها لن يتم قبوله فى المؤمنين ، وحتى بعد دخوله فى الإيمان ، ثم أخطأ ، فإنه يلزمه التوبة ، وإلاَّ -إن صمم على خطيته وعدم التوبة عنها لآخر عمره- فإنه يسقط من الخلاص ، ولكن ، ما دام فى الحياة على الارض ، يظل باب الرجوع والتوبة مفتوح أمامه

التوبة لازمة للخلاص

ولكن التوبة يجب أن تكون موجهة للإله الحقيقى ، القادر وحده على أن يفحص القلوب ، فيقبل التوبة ، ويمنح الخلاص

+++ كما التوبة تعنى أننى عرفت أننى أخطأت فى حق الإله ، بحسب وصاياه هو وشريعته هو ، وليس بحسب شريعة أخرى خاطئة 

ففى بعض الأديات لا يعترفون ببعض الخطايا (التى يخطئها الإله الحقيقى) أنها خطايا فعلاً ، بل يسمونها بأسماء وهمية تخدِّر الضمير
فالتوبة لإله هذه الأديان ، بحسب وصاياه المضللة ، تكون توبة مضللة

+++ ثم كيف آخذ من هذا الإله الذى لا أؤمن به ، عطية خلاصه وعفوه !!!

فالواجب أن أؤمن به أولاً ، ثم أتقدم إليه طالباً منه عطيته 
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *على العموم، إن أراد احد الإخوة الإستمرار معك في هذا الأسلوب فله بالطبع كل الحرية في ذلك..*


*انا موافق بس تحت اشراف مشرفين القسم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> طيب فهمت من كلامك أنكم تؤمنون باله واحد
> لكن ما الحاجة من الاول لأن يتجسد الله ؟


*الحاجه لتجسد الله كما قلنا وأوضحنا سالفا هو فداء الإنسان.*


> انا فهمت مما سبق انه لكي يتناسب ذلك مع طبيعة الانسان . هل انا محقة؟


*نعم .كان يجب أن يكون من يفدى الإنسان من ذات الطبيعة الإنسانيه التى أخطأت حتى تطهر فى فداؤه لها وترجع إلى طبيعتها الأولى قبل السقوط.*


> و اذا كان كذلك فلماذا لم يكن ذلك التجسد من أول ما خلق الله البشرية ؟


*لم يكن الفكر والذهن الإنسانى قد تهيأ بعد لفهم هذا السر الإلهى العظيم.
فتم الفداء فى ملئ الزمان الذى إختارته الحكمه الإلهيه وذلك تحقق الآتى:*
*+ يقينية الإنسان بفداحة الخطيئة.
+ معرفة الإنسان اليقينيه لدى كراهية الله للخطيه.
+ معرفة الإنسان وإختباره لكم الغضب الإلهى الموجه ضد الخطيه والمخطئين.
+إيقان الإنسان أنه عاجز بمفرده أن يقدم يخلص نفسه أو أن يقدم ما يرضى الله فى ظل ماله من طبيعة لوثتها وشابتها الخطيئة.
+إنتظار الإنسان لخلاص الله .*


> أليس هذا الزمان الذي نحن فيه احق بوجود الله المتجسد معنا فكما تعلمون زماننا هذا مليء جدا بالخطابا اكثر من اي وقت مضى؟


*أولا الله بالفعل معنا فالسيد المسيح أرسل لنا بعد صعوده إلى السماء الروح القدس ليكون معنا مرشدا على الدوام.
ثانيا الفداء المقدم على الصليب كافى لكل البشر فى كل زمان ومكان فهو ليس مقصورا على حقبة زمنيه معينه أو مكانا بعينه.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

*وبالنسبة للآب والإبن والروح القدس ، فليس أنهم ثلاثة آلهة ، بل إله واحد

إله واحد ، موجود بذاته (الآب) عاقل بكلمته وحكمته الذاتية (الكلمة المتولد من الآب ولذلك نسميه الإبن) حى بروحه (الروح القدس)

فمعنى أب وإبن ، معنى روحى ليس له أى علاقة بالجسديات ، بل يعنى أن العقل الإلهى متولد فى الذات الإلهية 

فمن كلمة متولد أو مولود ، نقول تعبير : الإبن 

ويمكن تقريب الفكرة - مع الفارق طبعاً لأن الله ليس له مثيل نمثله به - بتوليد النور من النار ، فكلمة توليد هنا ليس لها أى معنى جسدانى فيه ذكر وأنثى ، بل بمعنى آخر تماماً ، والتشبيه مع الفارق كما أوضحنا

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

*بالنسبة للسؤال عن سبب عدم عمل الفداء فى هذا الوقت وليس قبله

فتوقيتات أعمال الله تدخل فى حكمته العالية عن مستوى البشر

ومكتوب أن ذلك تم فى : "ملئ الزمان" ، أى فى التوقيت المحدد من الله بالضبط ، بدون تقديم ولا تأخير

*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*اجابتكم اخواتى الاحباء تفوق العقل فجميعكم بركة وقلبكم نقى قديسين*
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​​[/FONT]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مايو 2012)

houhou قال:


> مقارنة ليست في محلها
> أنا لم اود الخوض في هذا



*مع أن هذه النقطة جانبية جداً 

ولكن لى إشتياق لأن أعرف سبب تعليقك هذا

فإن كان لا يضايقك ، فرجاء توضيح وجهة نظرك فى أن المقارنة لم تكن فى محلها 

ولكن إن كان فى ذلك ما يضايق ، فلا داعى ، لأنه خارج السياق الرئيسى
*


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وبالنسبة للآب والإبن والروح القدس ، فليس أنهم ثلاثة آلهة ، بل إله واحد
> 
> إله واحد ، موجود بذاته (الآب) عاقل بكلمته وحكمته الذاتية (الكلمة المتولد من الآب ولذلك نسميه الإبن) حى بروحه (الروح القدس)
> 
> ...





..... وهنا يثور في العادة سؤال منطقي: ما الذي يجبرنا على كل هذا؟ لماذا لا نؤمن بإله واحد "بسيط" واضح كما في الإسلام أو في غيره وانتهى الأمر؟ لماذا ابن وروح وولادة وانبثاق وكل هذه المشاكل أو بالأحرى "الطلاسم"؟

​ والإجابة بسيطة: هي أن هذا هو الله إذا أردت حقا معرفته، وهو بالعكس مفهوم بسيط سهل لا لغز فيه لو أنك فقط تخلصت من "التشويه العمدي" الذي تعرض له هذا المفهوم بداخلك لو أنك نشأت مسلما. نعم، قد يبدو بالمقارنة أن مفهوم الله الذي يقدمه الإسلام ـ فقط يبدو ـ مفهوما بسيطا سهلا، لكن سبب ذلك أمر واحد: هو أنه مفهوم لا معنى له ولا يفيد شيئا على الإطلاق! الدليل على ذلك هو كل تلك الصراعات والاختلافات الشائكة بين المسلمين أنفسهم حول كل ما يتعلق بهذا الإله "الواضح"! على سبيل المثال اختلف المسلمون الأوائل ـ ووصلوا حد التكفير والقتل ـ حول "كلام الله" وهل القرآن قديم أم مخلوق، وهو صراع استمر عشرات السنين ولم ينته إلا بالسيف، لا بالإقناع! صراع ثان نشأ بسبب قضية التسيير: هل يخلق الله أفعال العبد أم أن العبد يخلق أفعاله؟ وهو أيضا صراع ذبحه سيف الخليفة ولكن بقي حتى اليوم دون إجابة في الصدور والعقول! كانت هذه الأسئلة وغيرها تكشف دائما عن حقيقة واحدة: أن الإسلام لا يعلمنا حقا من هو الله الذي يطلب منا عبادته، بل يصل الأمر حد التناقض في القرآن نفسه بين قوله مرة: "ليس كمثله شيء" ثم قوله مرة أخرى "الرحمن على العرش استوى"، ناهيك بالطبع عن آيات مثل "الله نور السموات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة.." إلخ!​ 
لكن العقل لا يتوقف بحثه عن خالقه: قالت الصوفية إن الله في كل مكان، فرفضتهم السلفية وقالوا هذه شبهة أو بالأحرى "هرطقة" سموها "الحلول" وكفـّّروا أصحابها وقتلوهم. قالت السلفية إن الله فوق العرش "استوى" فله بالضرورة مقعدة يستوي بها، وله ساق وقدم وسائر الأعضاء، بل له "يدين" كلاهما "يمين"! لكن هؤلاء أيضا رفضتهم الأشعرية وقالوا هذه أيضا هرطقة سموها "الجسمية" وبالمثل كفروا أصحابها وقتلوهم! هكذا حتى وصل هذا "العبث" أخيرا إلى غايته ومنتهاه في عهد "شيخ الإسلام" ابن تيمية نفسه، الذي حبسوه أينما حل في ديار الإسلام واجتمعوا على تكفيره فلم ينج منهم إلا بالتوقيع على "وثيقة التوبة" التي تنص صراحة على كل هذا الذي ذهبنا إليه، إذ تقول هذه الوثيقة حرفيا:​ 

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شهد من يضع خطه آخره أنه لما عقد مجلس لتقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية الحراني   الحنبلي بحضرة المقر الأشرف العالي المولوي الأميري الكبيري العالمي العادلي السيفي ملك الأمراء سلار الملكي الناصري نائب السلطنة المعظمة أسبغ الله ظله، وحضر فيه جماعة من السادة العلماء الفضلاء أهل الفتيا بالديار المصرية بسبب ما نقل عنه ووجد بخطه الذي عرف به قبل ذلك من الأمور المتعلقة باعتقاده أن الله تعالى يتكلم بصوت، وأن الاستواء على حقيقته، وغير ذلك مما هو مخالف لأهل الحق، انتهى المجلس بعد أن جرت فيه مباحث معه ليرجع عن اعتقاده في ذلك، إلى أن قال بحضرة شهود: (أنا أشعري) ورفع كتاب الأشعرية على رأسه، وأشهد عليه بما كتب خطا وصورته:

​ الحمد لله ، الذي أعتقده أن القرآن معنى قائم بذات الله، وهو صفة من صفات ذاته القديمة الأزلية، وهو غير مخلوق، وليس بحرف ولا صوت، كتبه أحمد بن تيمية .

والذي أعتقده من قوله: "الرحمن على العرش استوى" أنه على ما قاله الجماعة،   أنه ليس على حقيقته وظاهره، ولا أعلم كنه المراد منه، بل لا يعلم ذلك إلا الله تعالى، كتبه أحمد بن تيمية .

والقول في النزول كالقول في الاستواء، أقول فيه ما أقول فيه،   ولا أعلم كنه المراد به، بل لا يعلم ذلك إلا الله تعالى، وليس على حقيقته وظاهره، كتبه أحمد بن تيمية، وذلك في يوم الأحد خامس عشرين شهر ربيع الأول سنة سبع وسبعمائة.


هذا صورة ما كتبه بخطه، وأشهد عليه أيضا أنه تاب إلى الله تعالى مما ينافي هذا الاعتقاد في المسائل الأربع المذكورة بخطه، وتلفظ بالشهادتين المعظمتين، وأشهد عليه بالطواعية والاختيار في ذلك كله بقلعة الجبل المحروسة من الديار المصرية حرسها الله تعالى بتاريخ يوم الأحد الخامس والعشرين من شهر ربيع الأول سنة سبع وسبعمائة، وشهد عليه في هذا المحضر جماعة من الأعيان المقنتين والعدول، وأفرج عنه واستقر بالقاهرة."


هذا إذن هو الله "البسيط" الواضح في الإسلام: لا تعرف عنه "جماعة" العلماء شيئا بشهادتهم، لأنه إله يقول ما ليس على حقيقته وظاهره، وعليه فلا أحد يعرف كنه المراد من قوله! وكأنه يتساوى أن يقول أو لا يقول! وكأنه لا جدوى من كل ما يقول عن نفسه حتى في قرآنهم ذاته!!!​ 
غير أن جماعة العلماء في الحقيقة كانت مضطرة لذلك، لأنه إما الإنكار الكلي كما نرى بهذه الوثيقة العجيبة، وإما الوقوع في تناقضات قرآنية وفلسفية عميقة لا حل لها إلا إن نعود لمفهوم "الكلمة" و"الروح" وكما قدمته المسيحية تحديدا!​ 
اليوم يشكك بعض أتباع الشيخ من الوهابيين في أصالة هذه الوثيقة، ولكن هل يستطيع أحد أن يشكك أنه لشذوذ آرائه ـ وهو "شيخ الإسلام" ـ حبسوه أينما ذهب وأنه مات في حبسه؟ في كل الحالات لا يغير ذلك من الأمر شيئا، فنحن هنا لا تعنينا سيرة ابن تيمية وإنما يعنينا الكشف عن ذلك الخلل البالغ والقصور الواضح في مفهوم "الله" الذي يقدمه الإسلام ويطلب من الناس الإيمان به. بل أكثر من ذلك أن هذا القصور تحديدا كان السبب في ظهور مشكلة جديدة لدى المسلمين: هي أنهم أصبحوا يعانون من الظمأ والجفاف الروحي الشديد ويتطلعون لملء هذا الفراغ الرهيب الذي خلفه غياب الله عن حياتهم، الأمر الذي جعلهم ـ دون وعي ـ ينتقلون "روحيا" من "الله" ـ ذلك المجهول الغائب ـ إلى "النبي" البشري الحاضر فيهيلون عليه أعلى درجات القداسة ويبذلون في سبيله أسمى آيات التبجيل والتقدير. في بلاد كالهند مثلا ـ نظرا لتأثير ثقافتها الهندوسية ـ يعبد المسلمون فعليا محمد، على الأقل بالقول والإشارة إن لم يكن بالفعل الصريح المباشر. لكن أكثر المواقف كشفا لهذا الخلل الرهيب والتناقض الدفين عند المسلم هو لا شك شعار "إلا رسول الله" الذي انفجر وشاع في كل مكان بعد الرسوم الدنماركية الشهيرة. نعم، إن المسلمين ـ بغض النظر عما يدّعون ـ يتسامحون "نفسيا" فيما يخص الله بوجه عام، ذلك أنهم في الحقيقة لا يعرفون عنه أي شيء، لكنهم لا يتسامحون أبدا فيما يخص النبي.. أو كما يقولون: إلا رسول الله!​ 
أما نحن فبالعكس نقول لكم "تعالوا إلى الله"! 

.........​ 

وبعد، كان هذا جزءا من مقال طويل كتب قبل عام تقريبا، ورأيت أنه التتمة الطبيعية هنا لما يقول أخينا وأستاذنا الكبير الأستاذ مكرم. ختاما نصلي لله أن يلمس القلوب وأن يفتح الأذهان وأن يساعد كل الضالين عن طريقه، وأشكر شخصيا كل المشاركين في هذا الحوار الجميل الذي استمتعت به كثيرا. :16_14_24:


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ..... وهنا يثور في العادة سؤال منطقي: ما الذي يجبرنا على كل هذا؟ لماذا لا نؤمن بإله واحد "بسيط" واضح كما في الإسلام أو في غيره وانتهى الأمر؟ لماذا ابن وروح وولادة وانبثاق وكل هذه المشاكل أو بالأحرى "الطلاسم"؟
> 
> ​ والإجابة بسيطة: هي أن هذا هو الله إذا أردت حقا معرفته، وهو بالعكس مفهوم بسيط سهل لا لغز فيه لو أنك فقط تخلصت من "التشويه العمدي" الذي تعرض له هذا المفهوم بداخلك لو أنك نشأت مسلما. نعم، قد يبدو بالمقارنة أن مفهوم الله الذي يقدمه الإسلام ـ فقط يبدو ـ مفهوما بسيطا سهلا، لكن سبب ذلك أمر واحد: هو أنه مفهوم لا معنى له ولا يفيد شيئا على الإطلاق! الدليل على ذلك هو كل تلك الصراعات والاختلافات الشائكة بين المسلمين أنفسهم حول كل ما يتعلق بهذا الإله "الواضح"! على سبيل المثال اختلف المسلمون الأوائل ـ ووصلوا حد التكفير والقتل ـ حول "كلام الله" وهل القرآن قديم أم مخلوق، وهو صراع استمر عشرات السنين ولم ينته إلا بالسيف، لا بالإقناع! صراع ثان نشأ بسبب قضية التسيير: هل يخلق الله أفعال العبد أم أن العبد يخلق أفعاله؟ وهو أيضا صراع ذبحه سيف الخليفة ولكن بقي حتى اليوم دون إجابة في الصدور والعقول! كانت هذه الأسئلة وغيرها تكشف دائما عن حقيقة واحدة: أن الإسلام لا يعلمنا حقا من هو الله الذي يطلب منا عبادته، بل يصل الأمر حد التناقض في القرآن نفسه بين قوله مرة: "ليس كمثله شيء" ثم قوله مرة أخرى "الرحمن على العرش استوى"، ناهيك بالطبع عن آيات مثل "الله نور السموات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة.." إلخ!​
> لكن العقل لا يتوقف بحثه عن خالقه: قالت الصوفية إن الله في كل مكان، فرفضتهم السلفية وقالوا هذه شبهة أو بالأحرى "هرطقة" سموها "الحلول" وكفـّّروا أصحابها وقتلوهم. قالت السلفية إن الله فوق العرش "استوى" فله بالضرورة مقعدة يستوي بها، وله ساق وقدم وسائر الأعضاء، بل له "يدين" كلاهما "يمين"! لكن هؤلاء أيضا رفضتهم الأشعرية وقالوا هذه أيضا هرطقة سموها "الجسمية" وبالمثل كفروا أصحابها وقتلوهم! هكذا حتى وصل هذا "العبث" أخيرا إلى غايته ومنتهاه في عهد "شيخ الإسلام" ابن تيمية نفسه، الذي حبسوه أينما حل في ديار الإسلام واجتمعوا على تكفيره فلم ينج منهم إلا بالتوقيع على "وثيقة التوبة" التي تنص صراحة على كل هذا الذي ذهبنا إليه، إذ تقول هذه الوثيقة حرفيا:​
> ...



رائع ، بل وأكثر من رائع

رد فعلى المباشر ، كان أن أبحث عنك 

فقط أسأل : أين أنت

ولماذا مشاركاتك 8 فقط مثلما قرأت فى مربع الإسم !!

أرجوك أن تكون معنا دائماً ، فذلك يفرحنا جداً


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مايو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> رائع...



 هذه شهادة كبيرة من أستاذ كبير، أخي الحبيب. أما الرسائل الثمانية فذلك لأني لم أشارك إلا حديثا، حيث كنت ـ وما زلت في الحقيقة ـ أفضل أن أقرأ فأتعلم، عن أن أكتب فيشغلني شد أوتاري وضبط آلتي عن سماع موسيقاكم.

​ هذا في الحقيقة حالي منذ عدت إلى حروف العربية ومواقعها، أما هنا فالأمر مضاعف لا شك، لأني هنا أجد كوكبة مدهشة ما زلت أتأمل كيف اجتمعت على هذا النحو! ثم تدبير عظيم عجيب أراه في هذا المنتدى، يسوق لكل كلمة صاحبها ويقود أهل المعاني لرسائلهم. نعم، لم يجتمع هذا النفر هنا إلا بتدبير يعصى على العقول فهمه: "مكرم" الملك الذي يتجول بين الناس في ثياب العامة فيهون عند الجهال أمره. "أجمل أخ حلو" المتفرد بنبع سلسبيل لا يباريه نهر في عذوبته.  "مريم" الفواحة العطر التي بالحقيقة تعزف لا تكتب. "الليبرالي" الذي يتسكع حول بوابات الحقيقة. "المسيحية الجديدة" التي تبعث فينا الحنين وتغمرنا كلماتها بحلاوة اللقاء الأول، وروعة الحب الأول، ودفء العناق الأول. كل الفرسان في جبهات الشبهات.. كل العذارى الفائقات الحسن على ضفاف الأحلام.. حتى السائلين العابرين الحائرين.. حتى المسلمين المكابرين المعاندين.. كل الذين نقرأهم ويقرأوننا، ونكتبهم ويكتبوننا، كلنا دون استثناء، على غير موعد جئنا بتدبير فائق ما زلت أتأمله مندهشا مأخوذا، بغض النظر هل يكون لي حقا أي دور في هذه "الأوركسترا" الخلابة، أم فقط بعض العزف المنفرد من حين لآخر، أم فقط جئت كي أكون مستمعا، ويا لها صدقا من نعمة!

أشكرك أخي الحبيب كثيرا على تشجيعك وتقديرك. أنا أيضا ـ غني عن البيان ـ يفرحني أن أكون معكم. ونعم، صدقت: "دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معا إلى الحصاد"! هذا بالمصادفة كان آخر ما تأملت من جواهر الحكمة وآخر ما قررت شخصيا بعد كل ما رأيت ومن رأيت على هذه الشبكة!  الرب يباركك ويحفظك، لك المسرة في كل حين والنعمة معك دائما. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مايو 2012)

*هذه بصمات مايسترو ، وليس فقط عازف

++ وبالحق قلت ، أن ربنا يدبر ويفتح لنا الأبواب ، وما علينا سوى التجاوب معه ، والدخول فى الأبواب التى يفتحها أمامنا لنسلك فيها

++ من أجل ذلك فنحن نثق أنه أرسلك ، وسنمتلئ فرحاً بوجودك الدائم ، لتعطى لنا جميعاً من خبرتك العميقة الواضحة جداً 

[الحصاد كثير ، فإطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة إلى حصاده] 

 نعم هو مجرد حصاد بالنسبة لنا نحن ، لأن : [آخرون تعبوا وأنتم دخلتم على تعبهم]

فيا رب الحصاد ، إرسل فعلة -بحسب قلبك- إلى حصادك



*


----------

